# Xorg freezes when switch to tty



## Isaac Monteiro (Oct 18, 2015)

Hello,

I'm quite new to FreeBSD so please go easy on me.

I've been using Debian and now I'm trying FreeBSD in a virtualbox. I successfully installed xfce4 + slim in FreeBSD 10.1 .

Every time I switch from Xorg to a tty and  switch back from Xorg, the entire system freezes and I have to force close the VM.

I saw in top that when the VM freeze, the CPU usage is something around to 97% and my host system comes very slow.

I want to install FreeBSD but I 'm afraid this bug.


Here is a screenshot of the VirtualBox after freeze:





https://www.dropbox.com/s/g87krhzn5l1nnna/FBSD2.png?dl=0

Thanks in  advance.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 18, 2015)

Have you set it to use vt(4)?  See Kernel Mode Setting (KMS).


----------



## Isaac Monteiro (Oct 18, 2015)

Yes, I already  tried set to use vt but not worked.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 18, 2015)

Wait, in VirtualBox you need to install emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions.  The video driver should be used automatically (no xorg.conf needed or desired).


----------



## Isaac Monteiro (Oct 18, 2015)

Ok, I will try that.
Thanks.


----------



## Isaac Monteiro (Oct 18, 2015)

Still not working.


----------



## Isaac Monteiro (Oct 19, 2015)

Is there a way to try freebsdFreeBSD with GUI without installing? I want too much install FreeBSD and start development but I don't want a buggy desktop.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 19, 2015)

The thing about VirtualBox locking up the host is that it is supposed to not be able to do that.  Kind of the point of a virtual machine.

PC-BSD used to be a live CD, don't know if it still is.

But I run FreeBSD in VirtualBox 4.3 with X, and it works here.  That is on FreeBSD and Windows hosts.  I would suggest trying that again.  Accept the VirtualBox defaults when creating the VM, do not change them.


----------



## Isaac Monteiro (Oct 20, 2015)

To be more clear, X works here but everytime I switch to a tty and then return to X, the VM freeze as in the screenshot. I tried installing guest additions and loading the correct modules but the X is still freezing.
I not changed the VirtualBox default for FreeBSD.
VirtualBox works well for WinXP and Debian Jessie + Xfce.


----------



## protocelt (Oct 20, 2015)

Do you have the EFI setting turned on under "System" in the settings for the FreeBSD VM?


----------



## fnoyanisi (Oct 20, 2015)

I am running a -CURRENT on VirtualBox -host is a FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE- and have had no issues except the console driver. The problem I had was resolved enabling the vt (4) driver during boot.

I would suggest you try some other DE instead of XFCE and have a look at Xorg log files /var/log/Xorg.0.log. You may want ot give a try one of the very basic ones (x11-wm/fvwm, x11-wm/twm?) to test your X setup.


----------

